# lye in Saudi Arabia ?



## don187 (Oct 19, 2017)

:headbanging:

hello everyone , i found about soap making online and i really loved the idea , so i decided to give it a try here in Saudi Arabia , anyhow i cannot seem to find Lye anywhere ? and i also cannot buy it from ebay or Amazon they tell me that they cannot ship such products to saudi ? should i just give up ? </3 

please help if you can


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 19, 2017)

don187 said:


> :headbanging:
> 
> hello everyone , i found about soap making online and i really loved the idea , so i decided to give it a try here in Saudi Arabia , anyhow i cannot seem to find Lye anywhere ? and i also cannot buy it from ebay or Amazon they tell me that they cannot ship such products to saudi ? should i just give up ? </3
> 
> please help if you can


 
Hello and welcome.  I have no advice on where to get lye sorry!  Are there any other soapmakers in your area that you could ask?


----------



## BattleGnome (Oct 19, 2017)

I did a google search: where to buy sodium hydroxide in Saudi Arabia.

First link was a thread on here with the advice of looking at a hardware store. Not gonna link it, it was 3 posts long.

The second link was to alibaba. They have almost everything, so maybe they'll be able to ship to you.


----------



## don187 (Oct 19, 2017)

shunt2011 said:


> Hello and welcome.  I have no advice on where to get lye sorry!  Are there any other soapmakers in your area that you could ask?



hey , thanks for replying i guess i found a company welling to sell 25 KG for 25$ and guess what, 25 kg is the minimum to sell lol



BattleGnome said:


> I did a google search: where to buy sodium hydroxide in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> First link was a thread on here with the advice of looking at a hardware store. Not gonna link it, it was 3 posts long.
> 
> The second link was to alibaba. They have almost everything, so maybe they'll be able to ship to you.



thank you for trying to help ! much appreciated , foound a company that welling to sell , will see what happen


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 31, 2017)

Here's a link to buy NaOH aka sodium hydroxide aka caustic soda -- they have Red Crown and I've used that before. It's good. Be sure to use distilled water to make your lye solution.

https://www.ubuy.com.sa/en/catalog/...soaps-2-lb?sku=B0084UUG16&store=US&p-key=3110


----------



## Alloosh30 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi don,
Could you tell me which company did you buy your lye from??
Thanks


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 23, 2018)

Alloosh30 said:


> Hi don,
> Could you tell me which company did you buy your lye from??
> Thanks



Hi and welcome to the forum.  The OP hasn't been here since October of 2017.  Not likely to get a response.   This post is almost a year old.  You may be better off starting a new thread.


----------

